# help with napco wireless motions



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not familiar with them, do you have the cover off of the sensor?

Most battery PIR's have a tamper switch and will send a trouble code if the cover is opened (or even a hold up signal).


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

That may be normal. A lot of systems in 'walk test' do report trouble,and time them selfs out if no activity.


----------



## goooch (Oct 9, 2010)

im sorry. what i meant to say was it ONLY causes a fault in walk test mode. then when it times itself out it does nothing. no lights come on and no faults.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

To be honest, everything I've wired to date, save for one, has been hardwired.

I don't recall if it reported trouble in the walk test, cover has tamper as I replaced the batteries once and got a call from the monitoring station.

Check the specs, it may be operating correctly.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Not sure if you had the booklet.:thumbsup: Does it alarm in normal operation? 
(Yes) the control may be designed for it to report in trouble on walk test.
We have fire systems that when a Duct det. test swich is operated,it reports but will not alarm the panel.(Factory set,no options)

WALK TESTING
The LED will light in the Walk-Test Mode only. Allow at least
3 minutes for the unit to settle. Press the Walk-Test Button to......


http://www.alarmworks.com/files/napco/devices/gem-pir_inst.pdf


----------



## goooch (Oct 9, 2010)

im really not too worried about it causing faults in walk-test mode. what im having problems with is that is doesnt fault when its not in walk-test mode. im sorry i should have specified better on my original post. when its not in walk-test i cant get anything out of it, no lights, no faults. i obviously know it is able to communicate with the control panel, hence the faults during walk test, i just believe im not doing something right in the programming. i think tomorrow i will try programming it to some different zones.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

With a DSC you just put the serial number in the zone and it should work.

Wireless sensors time out to save battery life, so it may sense motion, send the signal, then time out for x number of minutes.

If your not getting anything on your zone, then it's most likely in your zone programing or receiver.


----------



## goooch (Oct 9, 2010)

ya its just weird cause i know that the transmitter is able to make contact with the reciever and control panel cause it does when its in walk test mode. it displays the fault and the zone that its programmed to and everything on the keypad, but as soon as its out of walk test mode it just does nothing.


----------



## goooch (Oct 9, 2010)

got it figured out today. it was right the whole time but what i didnt know is that on the wireless motions, to save battery, they dont trip everytime they see motion. only if they havent seen any motion for a certain amount of time. my supplier filled me in on this. so i stuck the motion in a drawer and armed the system and a little while later opened the drawer and boom, alarm. thanks to everyone for the help!


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

goooch said:


> got it figured out today. it was right the whole time but what i didnt know is that on the wireless motions, to save battery, they dont trip everytime they see motion. only if they havent seen any motion for a certain amount of time. my supplier filled me in on this. so i stuck the motion in a drawer and armed the system and a little while later opened the drawer and boom, alarm. thanks to everyone for the help!



Nice! so we can only rob from homes with wireless devices now?

Thanks for the update. (seriously)


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Lol, no, like he said, if they don't see motion for a while.

Let's say 5 minute timeout, if it detects motion it sends a signal. If it senses motion within the next 5 minutes it does not send a signal back to the receiver. Hence saves the battery, usually get 2 years or so on most.

It's possible you could break in right after, but it will timeout eventually.

I hardwire period, the one wireless I did was just simplicity, didn't want to mess up the wall (exterior also) and it was already wireless capable.

Next wireless will be window sensors, most vinyl replacement windows will not allow you to drill the frames for wired contacts.


----------

